# Coolest Birthday Gift EVER.



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

So my dad got me the best birthday gift EVER.......!

So.. Maelle Ricker, the winner of the gold medal for womens snowboard cross in the Vancouver 2010 olympics (which is the coolest olympic sport ever) and was also the first woman to win a gold on canadian soil.... Well, she did a tour thing yesterday and was in PG and happened to be at my dad's work doing her media whatevers, and my dad (being the coolest dad ever) got her to autograph a hat, and then pose for a picture holding said autographed hat with my dad in the photo as well, and then autograph the photo... and my dad gave this to me for a birthday present!!!!

Like HOW COOL IS THIS!?!?!??!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool indeed, Katie. The best gifts are those that have the most meaning and NOT necessarily the biggest price tag . Happy Birthday, BTW.

Stuart


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

picture up!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow what a great BD gift, very personal indeed. & HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

:really cool! I guess your dad works at the chevy dealership! She should've autographed the camaro too


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Wouldnt that be nice! And then buy me the car too eh? LOL. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys, the big day is tomorrow


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome b-day gift, happy birthday! mine was yesterday 
that vette in the back is awesome my dad got my mom one last year


----------

